# Video/Make your own dog food



## LDMomma (Mar 28, 2009)

Found this video detailing how to make your own dog food:
Homemade Dog Food & Treats : How to Make Homemade Dog Food With Crushed Eggshells | Dog Nutrition Guide

It's a turkey/rice recipe.


----------



## 17428 (Jul 10, 2009)

Would this work with chicken or beef too??
What is the cost per day and portions?
It does sound like a good backup food.
Also what about their teeth too.Make sure to brush!!


----------



## LDMomma (Mar 28, 2009)

Dahlia`s MaMa said:


> Would this work with chicken or beef too??
> What is the cost per day and portions?
> It does sound like a good backup food.
> Also what about their teeth too.Make sure to brush!!



I would imagine you could use other meat sources. I don't know- it's not my recipe and I've never made it.


----------



## MsGramma (Jul 23, 2010)

Thanks for the post


----------

